# gênio/gênia



## pkogan

Hola!

El sustantivo gênio en portugues tiene flexion de genero>> um gênio - uma gênia??

Desde ya, muchas gracias


----------



## patriota

O seriado norte-americano "I Dream of Jeannie" (_Mi Bella Genio_) é conhecido no Brasil como  "Jeannie é um Gênio", então, ao menos segundo a gramática tradicional, *gênio* serve para ambos os sexos.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Em tempos de "presidenta" nada mais me espanta e tudo me horroriza!


----------



## pkogan

Patriota, no dicionário Aulete o susbtantivo gênio aparece como masculino. Você está falando que, segundo a normativa, é um subtantivo masculino, mas, no uso, se emprega para ambos os gêneros. Ou você está falando que é ao contrário? Não fica claro para mim...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ele disse que deve ser usado "gênio" para ambos os generos.


----------



## pkogan

Entendi. É estranho, entao, que nos dicionarios Aulete e Michaelis apareça como "substantivo masculino". 

Obrigado aos dois!


----------



## gvergara

Aliás, agora que penso nisso, não é tão estranho, visto que no Chile esse mesmo seriado foi traduzido da mesma maneira: _Mi Bella Genio. _Não ocorreu o mesmo na Argentina, pkogan?


----------



## zema

No me acuerdo de esa serie, pero supongo que la traducción habrá sido igual: Mi bella genio.
 Ahora, en Argentina decimos mucho ‘genia’. Pero no para referirnos a la hembra del genio mitológico (ni sabía que había genios-hembra ), sino para calificar a una mujer muy inteligente,  muy talentosa o muy habilidosa para algo.

_Fulana es una genia tocando el piano._

_Me saqué un 10 en la prueba de logaritmos, soy una genia/un genio._


----------



## gvergara

Creo que en español chileno mantendríamos el masculino en todos los casos.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

En portugués de Br también.


----------



## zema

Ah, me olvidé de aclarar que en un lenguaje más formal también diríamos "_Fulana es un genio..._". 
Decir que es "_una genia_" le da un toque bien coloquial.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

zema said:


> Ah, me olvidé de aclarar que en un lenguaje más formal también diríamos "_Fulana es un genio..._".
> Decir que es "_una genia_" le da un toque bien coloquial.


De acuerdo.


----------



## pkogan

GVergara, como dijo Zema, en Argentina la serie se llamó "Mi Bella Genio".


----------

